# Gen 2 mylink in gen 1 cruze



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, considering the limited is a Gen I ...

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

I realize it's a gen 1 car, just wondering if a gen 2 stereo could be installed in


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

armyofpunk said:


> I realize it's a gen 1 car, just wondering if a gen 2 stereo could be installed in


Could you get all the gen 2 stuff to work on the gen 1? Absolutely.

Could you make it work in a way that fits seamlessly with the trim, and is pretty much plug and play? No.


----------



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Could you get all the gen 2 stuff to work on the gen 1? Absolutely.
> 
> Could you make it work in a way that fits seamlessly with the trim, and is pretty much plug and play? No.


So in other words not.worth it.. I don't mind modifying to make it fit, but I don't really want to fight too hard with electronics lol

Thanks for the input guys!


----------

